

Attendance Policy Considered Harmful - booz
http://etilevich.wordpress.com/2013/04/11/attendance-policy-considered-harmful/

======
aaron695
I'd consider the current issue with MOOCs

Every ones keen to sign up but attendance quick drops to 10-15% due to there
being no forced attendance.

Paying money for a course gives a degree of making you more likely to attend
but perhaps for all people that's still not enough to maximise performance.

~~~
nine_k
Possibly these 15% are the ones who really care.

One of my professors told us on the first lecture: "I'm not holding anyone
here. The course I'm teaching [information theory] will be practically
important to few of you. I don't need anyone here who does not really care.
Don't distract and slow down those who do care. Go now." About 50% of audience
walked away.

I didn't. It was a good, fast, thick course. Those who did not attend used
books and mostly ended up with B's.

